# Komodo



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

There at the Shedd aquarium in Chicago, im going soon to check em out


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

your not thinking about gettin them are you









i hope not they get to 10 feet long, and are very dangerous


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

lol ill take 2 but i really dont think you can buy them or at least i havent seen them any where?!?!?!?!
im not a lizard fan but if i could buy a komodo dragon i would want one of them for sure......


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

komodo dragons are endangered animals so gettin one is near impossible. the only place you are really goin to see one is the zoo or wild

J-Rod


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

are u just looking or buying??


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

im pretty sure your gonna have a rough time buying a komodo! i would hope you are just informing us your going to see some? for one they are protected and two there not pets by any stretch of the imagination... pick up a rhino while your there to


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I think he means that their at an aquarium and he's he just going to just give them a visit.

Am I right?/


----------

